# I'd like to show, but don't know where to start...



## cirrutopia (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi, all,

I started riding when I was four, and eventually stopped for what I thought would be a short period, but my mom wouldn't let me begin again. Graduated high school and college, and recently my wonderful partner has been willing to pay for riding lessons for me! I've been riding again since February or March, and LOVE it.

I've always wanted to show... and I'm NOWHERE NEAR ready to do that yet, but, well... it is a dream.


I guess I want to know from you guys if/how you've made that possible? I know the money is going to be an issue. I've shown dogs in the AKC for years, but don't know a lot about horse shows/how they work. I assume I'll need to either be owning or leasing a horse? And how do you guys make transportation affordable? What might be a good way to start working towards this goal? I feel like I'm so behind... everyone I know who shows has been doing so since they were young children. I'm 23 now... am I starting too late? What else should I know?

I know this dream is a LOOOONG way off, but there really isn't any way to make it happen if I don't figure out the steps between now and my goal...


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

You can start by looking at different events and associations you'd like to become a part of. Associations like APHA and AQHA have many different events at their shows, from western to english to jumping, and even Dressage, so you have a lot to choose from. 

Right now focus on your riding and find out what you would enjoy most. In the meantime I would suggest looking at rulebooks and videos. It's always good to know what is expected of you and what goals you need to set. Finding a good trainer will also help you out a lot when showing. Usually you can borrow their trailer and pay the gas, show, and trainer fees.


----------



## cirrutopia (Jul 30, 2012)

oh vair oh said:


> You can start by looking at different events and associations you'd like to become a part of. Associations like APHA and AQHA have many different events at their shows, from western to english to jumping, and even Dressage, so you have a lot to choose from.
> 
> Right now focus on your riding and find out what you would enjoy most. In the meantime I would suggest looking at rulebooks and videos. It's always good to know what is expected of you and what goals you need to set. Finding a good trainer will also help you out a lot when showing. Usually you can borrow their trailer and pay the gas, show, and trainer fees.


I'm definitely excited to get to start jumping again, and loved jumping when I used to ride. (I ride English, by the way, guess I should have mentioned that.) I know there's a few choices within the realm of "jumping" that I'll have to learn more/decide about, but am more concerned at this point with figuring out some of the logistics of making this work some day. Dog showing was expensive enough, haha, I'm not sure how I'm going to make this work... but I'm going to.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Best thing to do is to set yourself up with a trainer and lessons. Volunteer to tag along to some shows and help lug stuff around and groom in exchange for the experience.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

As far as transportation, find someone to haul with if you can. I used to haul to shows with a friend and we split the cost. It also mad the drive a lot more fun, and loading/unloading the trailer was much easier. 

And 23 is by no means too old to start. I showed with a lady who started in her forties, and she did very well. You orobably will need to buy or lease a horse when the time comes. If you go with a lease, make sure to get a contract with everything spelled out, like who pays for vet, farrier, chiro, etc. (It will most likely be you.) Be ready for the owner to have their own stipulations to put in the contract as well.

If you know what kind of showing you want to do, have your instructor or trainer help you find some good used tack. You will get a lot more bang for your buck that way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KatRocks (Jul 25, 2012)

Im rather in the same boat myself, I've been riding since I was 8 but took a four year break for highschool. Im a junior in college and at the beginning of the year started riding again. I showed when I was younger but now I have to pay for it myself. Im taking private lessons at a very small barn and my instructor takes me to shows with her mare that I've been working with. Im expected to pay around 250 for everything. It includes a horse use fee, trainer fee, hauling fee, gas fee, tack fee and other nickel and dime fees. The cost to actually register to show is pretty cheap 10 to 15 bucks per class. So all in all I pay 300 for a full day show experience. I don't show super competively but just for fun and experience. I show maybe 2 or 3 times during the year. Its expensive but very much worth it. So I recommend finding a barn that goes to shows regualary and to save up. I had to get a second job to pay for my horse addiction  good luck and its never ever to late to start riding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

